# whelen responder lp install help



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

I just bought the Whelen responder lp last night I bought the magnetic mount so I can take it off the truck in the summer. I want to hard wire the light to my truck with a quick disconnect so I don't have to use the cig lighter. What is the best way to go about this? I'm a newbie to automotive wiring. It would be great if you guys can attach pics of your installs I have searched for this but didn't find much. The truck is a 2003 F150.

Thanks!


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

I am hardwiring a power point (cigarette lighter receptical) that will be located behind my back seat. It will be switched. Should be done this week, if so, then I will post pics.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

use these connecters and run the wires through the 3rd brake light


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

heres the connecter's


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jan 3, 2008)

On my last truck I put additional lights under my hard tonneau cover, I used a flat 4 trailer wiring connector and a switch inside the cab. You can buy them at any auto parts store and they're cheap and a bit sturdier than spade connectors. I don't have any pics, but it's not too hard.

Good Luck.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Sharp Charge;506460 said:


> On my last truck I put additional lights under my hard tonneau cover, I used a flat 4 trailer wiring connector and a switch inside the cab. You can buy them at any auto parts store and they're cheap and a bit sturdier than spade connectors. I don't have any pics, but it's not too hard.
> 
> Good Luck.


x2 on this idea. I used a 6 pin trailer connector for my Responder LP(hardwire version) works great and is durable. Added benefit with trailer connectors, you can't reverse polarity.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

once you get it don't forget to use the 3rd wire tucked up inside the light for your pattern wire thats if want to use all the patterns that the light has to offer if not the pre-set pattern is your default


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

As I only have a f150 I do not have the plow prep package so there wont be a harness above the head liner am I correct? I cannot control the cargo lights from inside the truck.

do I have any other options? how would I run the wire to select the flash pattern?


----------



## Turkey (Feb 11, 2005)

Not trying to hijack you thread here, but once you get everything working let us know how you like the Responder LP. Considering one myself, most likely the suction magnet mount. Let us know how well the mag holds too, that's one of my concerns since I'd like to get the aluminum base one.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am looking to get a magnetic/suction mount responder LP too. Let me know how it works, I was wonder how you control the flash patterns too?


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

To control the flash patterns in the magnetic mount/cig lighter versions you have to open up the par and touch the pattern wire enclosed to a +12v source just like any other Whelen light. I have heard that some people run this wire to a small momentary switch which you can put on the bottom side of the bar. (I really can't comment to much on this, as my bar has the permanent mount cabling on it)

To note, I have a Whelen Responder LP mag mount and I must say it is an impressive light, you will not be disappointed, The magnets are very strong. I would recommend the LIN6 version over the CON3.

To the OP, no you will probably not have the harness in the ceiling, you could run the wires for the light in through the 3rd brake light. 

If anyone wants to know anything else about this bar just ask, I have dissasembled and reassembled these bars before.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

The Bar is great very bright you can see the reflection on cars/ signs durring the day at night its even better. I have the lp lin6 version I would highly recomend it, I currently have it set up in the cig lighter it has a on/off switch in the cord and thats good enough for me I can leave it plugged in and control it. The magnets are very trong 85mph+ and no prblems with it moving at all. I am all around very happy with this light and highly recomend it.

Worth every penny of the $300


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Glad you like your Responder LP, good to know that the magnets hold up to 85+ mph, not that I would be going that fast, but you never know.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Question - you guys that have this, what magnets came with it? 

I just bought one brand new (strobesnmore) and it has the small 50lb magnets on it. Find that a little concerning. Also odd is that the separate kit that Whelen sells to convert one from perm mount to magnet includes 90lb magnets!!!

A bit nervous this thing will fly off on the highway...


----------

